# Color question



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Barb offspring what color is this


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a brown bar to me.. Just guessing!! How is your scandaroon project going?? Would like to see some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Scandaroon are going good 7 offspring and 4 eggs will post pic when I get a chance


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Silver bar - dilute blue bar?. Could be Brown bar too but a pic of its eye at a later date will help ascertain that.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi epul , What colour are the parents ? Can you show pictures of them ?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

parents are cock is red hen is white will post pic


----------

